# Burton warranty issue on diode bindings



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Time to buy Unions if you want some good quality bindings. I put mine through hell when learning and they are strong as hell.


----------



## cootje74 (Sep 8, 2015)

Which unions are you riding?


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

cootje74 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am intermediate boarder on the blue and red slopens. I bought a new set of 2012/2013 burton diodes in 2013. The first week I used them my high back split in half. This got fixed under warranty. I got new highbacks.
> 
> ...


This is how most binding warranties from most companies are going to work. In reality your bindings are now 4 seasons old and thus Burton likely isn't going to have a complete replacement set or the exact same color way parts left. It sounds like they have taken care of you pretty well through all your issues at least to the best of their ability.

To be honest the black and silver match and look good together IMO. Many binding companies are making it so the left and the right binding are actually different colors to, so if you're worried you will stand out and look like you have Frankenstein bindings you won't. I've ran warranties for every company from Rome to Flow and Flux where people have gotten horrible color mismatches because there is simply nothing else they have. 

That being said if you're still that upset over a slight color mismatch you may be able to get Burton to sell you a new pair for a discount if you complain enough.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*don't take this the wrong way......*

Maybe just consider a different perspective. But I understand you bought the shiniest expensivest bindings and expect them to stand up, I get that. Those bindings have been problematic though. Its just a piece of equipment that really gets beat up, and yet its like they put a fiberglass body on it like a 'Vette, instead of giving it an offroad body. (I'm not suggesting metal bindings, I vastly prefer the comfort feel of plastic bindings, its just the composition they used for those was not good).

Burton's customer service and warranty is as good as you will find, and anyone who actually snowboards knows this (there are countless threads on this here, so just consider..)


You may have to adjust the narrative of your conversation piece to something like "yea my bindings don't match cuz I shred so hard they break..".

*also fwiw: pretty known issues with those bindings, they seem to be brittle (almost as many threads on "my '11-13 diodes broke"). Burton knows they fucked up and send parts out like mafuckas.

Also in the future only deal with your local shop if they have parts for you for free in house. Otherwise just call Burton's 800# and some skater kid in VT who speaks english and knows what you need will be super cool and send them to you (takes a bit longer during peak season).


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Not to be a dick but all this because of the baseplate color on a pair of 4 year old bindings, come on man let it go and just be happy they lasted this long.


----------



## cootje74 (Sep 8, 2015)

Thanks For the response Guys. I just rode for a Total of three weeks with these bindings. I first went to my local store who told me this was Burton's solution so I had to get in touch with them. This is where I got in touch with Burton. I was really considering to get a second set of diodes to combine with my Arbor A-frame. So I would have really happy if they had offerd me a new set with a discount. 

Snowklinger and Lab thanks for the other perpective. It also makes it easier to recognize my board. Not many Arbor wastelands out three with a silver and black diode on it. 

I was just really disappointed that after the first three days of use one of the highbacks split in half. And that after the second week of use the baseplate of one of the bindings broke. It's just like snowklinger said. I had real high expectations about these bindings Being one of the top notch products of Burton.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

speedjason said:


> Time to buy Unions if you want some good quality bindings. I put mine through hell when learning and they are strong as hell.


The only thing add stiff as Diodes in Union's line is the FC. $480 retail. Yeah, no.

If you now want something other than Burton, Ride El Hefe, Now O Drive, Flow NX2 GT, or Nitro Machine.


----------



## emin (Sep 3, 2015)

Though they are 4 years old, you should let them know that you are not happy with the color difference. Tell them if they do not have the proper replacements, you are willing to trade them in for a new set and that you will pay the difference in whatever the cost.

You have to be flexible because of the age of them but Burton has some of the best CS I have dealt with.

I bought some cartel bindings a few weeks back and one of the screws that came with the bindings had a problem. Took it into the Burton shop where they replaced all the screws, mounted everything and hooked me up with some stuff for the inconvenience.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

cootje74 said:


> I just rode for a Total of three weeks with these bindings.


Ok sorry three weeks, I assumed you had 100's of days on them............yea thats kind of bullshit.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

not that it matters, but this reminds me of Sims bindings back in the early 90's: the baseplates would break all the time, sometimes the high backs, too. Bindings sure have come a long way.. still it sucks to pay that much $$ for something and then have it break. I would not mind the color mis-match too much, but YMMV.


----------



## cootje74 (Sep 8, 2015)

Hikeswithdogs I live in the Netherlands. The closest mountains are in germany a 7 hours drive. The better places are 11 or 12 hours drive (austria and france) So I don't get out there as much as i'd like. I wish I had ran them full seasons. But for me one or two weeks a Year is as much as it gets. With the little use I make of it my expectations were to be problemfree for at least three years. That is 20 to 30 days of use.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Hey man understood not everyone can live by mountains+snow, yea that sucks for a high end piece of equipment like that to fail with such little use Id be pissed too!


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Some people pay extra to have mismatch bindings. It's just color, at least they were able to replace the baseplate. 

At least you can easily distinguish your binding and board.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

They can't be expected to keep old bindings around forever, regardless of days ridden. They did the best they could. The only thing they could have done is contacted you up front to let you know what was going to happen instead of having you try to figure it out afterwards.

Now this much trouble certainly may turn you off of their bindings in general, but I don't think the customer service aspect was an issue here.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

cootje74 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am intermediate boarder on the blue and red slopens. I bought a new set of 2012/2013 burton diodes in 2013. The first week I used them my high back split in half. This got fixed under warranty. I got new highbacks.
> 
> ...


What's the big deal? You now have a unique set of bindings for yourself that others don't have. I used to buy two sets of Formula's from K2 so I could play mix and match. Stop being a whiny bitch your shit got fixed.


----------



## jjb7733 (Feb 1, 2014)

speedjason said:


> Time to buy Unions if you want some good quality bindings. I put mine through hell when learning and they are strong as hell.


Yes I love mine too! I have about 70 days on my Unions over 2 years of falling and crashing hard while I learn, and and it's the cheapest binding they make the Flites.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

cootje74 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am intermediate boarder on the blue and red slopens.


You don't need Diodes, they are overkill especially on a Wasteland. Sounds like serious case of all the gear and no idea. It sucks that your super expensive bindings broke but then karma's a bitch. Different colour bindings are pretty cool though, put them on your A Frame and buy some more suitable bindings for the Wasteland. Cartels or Vitas or even some of those nasty steampunk looking Unions that some people seem to love.
Take the money you save and get some coaching that will enable you to make full use of that sweet A Frame + Diode set up you spent so many Euros on. Or tell me to fuck off, its totally up to you.


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

Snow Hound said:


> You don't need Diodes, they are overkill especially on a Wasteland. Sounds like serious case of all the gear and no idea. It sucks that your super expensive bindings broke but then karma's a bitch. Different colour bindings are pretty cool though, put them on your A Frame and buy some more suitable bindings for the Wasteland. Cartels or Vitas or even some of those nasty steampunk looking Unions that some people seem to love.
> Take the money you save and get some coaching that will enable you to make full use of that sweet A Frame + Diode set up you spent so many Euros on. Or tell me to fuck off, its totally up to you.


Karma? Wtf? Yeah, serves him right for being a customer...? :facepalm3:


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

jtg said:


> Karma? Wtf? Yeah, serves him right for being a customer...? :facepalm3:


Wtf? Wtf? Are you so stupid that I need to fully explain?

It serves him right for just throwing money at it and buying the most expensive bindings in the shop instead of doing some research. 30 mins on the internet would have told him that those Diodes were snappy, cracky, overpriced, super stiff bindings not really suitable for an intermediate rider or a Wasteland.

Comprende?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

pray for snow


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Oooom shanti


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

cootje74 said:


> Which unions are you riding?


Force. I just bought a set of factory to go with my new board.



Snow Hound said:


> You don't need Diodes, they are overkill especially on a Wasteland. Sounds like serious case of all the gear and no idea. It sucks that your super expensive bindings broke but then karma's a bitch. Different colour bindings are pretty cool though, put them on your A Frame and buy some more suitable bindings for the Wasteland. Cartels or Vitas or even some of those nasty steampunk looking Unions that some people seem to love.
> Take the money you save and get some coaching that will enable you to make full use of that sweet A Frame + Diode set up you spent so many Euros on. Or tell me to fuck off, its totally up to you.


Union bindings... steampunk? what?:embarrased1:


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

Snow Hound said:


> Wtf? Wtf? Are you so stupid that I need to fully explain?
> 
> It serves him right for just throwing money at it and buying the most expensive bindings in the shop instead of doing some research. 30 mins on the internet would have told him that those Diodes were snappy, cracky, overpriced, super stiff bindings not really suitable for an intermediate rider or a Wasteland.
> 
> Comprende?


Yeah, you're just an asshole to this guy for no reason and don't understand that phrase. Got it.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

jtg said:


> Yeah, you're just an asshole to this guy for no reason and don't understand that phrase. Got it.


"Karma*(Sanskrit: कर्म; IPA: [ˈkərmə] ( listen); Pali: kamma) means action, work or deed; it also refers to the spiritual principle of cause and effect where intent and actions of an individual (cause) influence the future of that individual (effect)."

I realise the phrase is usually used in a slightly different context but I thought it worked. 

Agreed that I was a little hole like to the OP and to you. You seem like a good dude and I don't want to argue with you but I stand by what I wrote. Assuming something is right just because it's expensive is just dumb.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I also think you should have bought a medium-stiff binding (Cartel, Malavita, Mission). The Diode is a rigid binding and is for free riding and hard carving. You being an intermediate snowboarder would find plenty of response and more comfort from a medium stiff binding. Sometimes its good to buy the most expensive product, but sometimes it does more harm than good. I think those bindings shouldn't have broke so easily but lesson learned and move forward.


----------



## cootje74 (Sep 8, 2015)

I got the diodes to go with the A-frame as advised by my dealer. Later I bought a wasteland and mounted the diodes on it. It wasn't that I wanted the most expensive stuff but I wanted a good combination of gear. I thought I could easily exchange the bindings on the boards so that's how the diodes ended on the wasteland.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> What's the big deal? You now have a unique set of bindings for yourself that others don't have.


Ha. 
I've got a set exactly the same, black/blue bindings with a silver replacement base plate and a matt black highback.
They're shit brittle bindings unfortunately.


----------



## Max Agro (Jan 3, 2015)

I wouldn't shit on Burton. I've been riding Diodes for the last two years with 60+ days per year and haven't had any problems. 
I've been riding for almost 30 years though.


----------



## alchemy (Apr 28, 2014)

dude is justifiably upset. he wanted to have his bindings fixed, even saying he was willing to pay a little extra to upgrade if it was necessary, but instead B just sent him a mismatched pair because it is what they had. they could have at least contacted him about what his options were.

also, if I'm reading the OP correctly, he had silver Diode's, sent them in, got one black & one silver back. then burton said they were all out of black so they gave him a silver instead? doesn't quite add up there.

saying "oh now you've got a rad mismatched pair" is not a proper response for poor customer service. I know Burton usually has a great rep for their customer service, but everybody makes mistakes, and it's okay for them to admit that when it happens.


----------



## cootje74 (Sep 8, 2015)

Like Alchemy describes is exactly what happend. I even asked to trade my old pair in and pay extra for a new pair. They offered me a 10% discount on their price for a new pair. That is a discount which I get in every store. 

They extra asked for my shipping adres so they could sent me some goodies to make it up. Three weeks later still nothing happend.


----------



## cootje74 (Sep 8, 2015)

I contacted Burton again. They promised me to sent a black baseplate free of charge with some goodies. I received a opened package with some goodies but no baseplate in it. It probably got stolen on the way. Still my compliments for Burton on how they were willing to solve my case.


----------

